# app store français



## gegemy (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Actuellement en séjour à l'étranger je ne peux plus avoir accès à app store pour les mises à jour sur mon Iphone, en effet j'ai un message me disant que mon inscription n'est pas valable dans le pays et me demandant de passer sur app store français, quelqu'un sait il comment faire pour passer sur app store français à partir de l'étranger ?
Merci par avance
GM


----------



## Lauange (14 Novembre 2012)

Hi,

Regarde ici : http://inailit.unblog.fr/2012/06/13/115/


----------

